# 66 quarter emblem location



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Need a little help here with locating my rear quarter "GTO" emblem. Anyone have approximate measurements maybe using the bumber recess as a reference? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i would just look at some pictures and duplicate what you see. if somebody breaks out a tape and tells you they are off a quarter inch you are hanging around the wrong people.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

From the edge of the bar to the rear tail panel is 6 3/16",

From the bottom of the bar under the "T" to the top of quarter trim is 10 7/8"

Pictures are attached,


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Randy, once again, thank you for the help. By the way, I ended up welding in a patch strip across the bottom of my quarter for the 66 to lower the body line to line up with the wheel molding. Turned out rather well, I shocked myself. 

Your pictures of your 66 restoration are extremely helpful A regular restoration bible.


----------

